# Western wideout



## Muller857 (10 mo ago)

For sale: 8'-10' wideout. Good condition. Plow only. 3200 picked up. 60404 text 8156031297


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

Where are you located?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

IA snoman said:


> Where are you located?


Based on area code I'm guessing Shorewood, IL


----------

